# Raptors : Vegas Summer League



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

So the Raptors kick off this campaign tomorow and all discussion can be thrown in here (unless it becomes to much and we can have separate threads) ..

What are you guys expecting?


Joey will go crazy, which I think is a given. 

I can't wait to see Benson log some miuntes along with Sean Banks. 

Will Jawai be suited?


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think Jawai is on the summer league roster.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

On and the game tomorow that starts at 4pm ET is being broadcast live on www.nba.com


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jawai is on the team. We're pretty stacked IMO.

Will be interesting to see how PT is divvied up. 

Who's coaching?

I guess the game will be broadcast on nba.com

Sean Banks is the guy I'm most curious about. We've got a nice array of specialists at SF. The only thing we're missing is a pure scorer.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Jawai is on the team. We're pretty stacked IMO.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how PT is divvied up.
> 
> ...


Eric Hughes is the coach


----------



## ☆MiﮒFi†☆™ (Jul 11, 2008)

Well it looks like Jawai has been added to the roster, so I expect him to play well. And of course I am expecting Joey to show us something with the added minutes even if its against weaker competition. I am always looking forward to seeing Hassan Adams another guy we signed who is a good slasher and defender. And it looks like the Raptors continue to get a good long look at John Lucas III. I expect him to be signed as our third point guard if he plays well. I just hope I will be able to watch these games. I keep checking Raptors NBA TV, and they are showing summer leagues games. But no Raptors content as of yet.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

1. Hassan Adams, i think he'll actually lead the team.
2. Joey & Hassan will get the majority of the minutes @ the 2 & 3.
3. Rod Benson, can't wait to see him play
4. Jawai, i think he'll jam on more then a few heads
5. and last but not least, Sean Banks, this cat is ron artest tough, & fact is, he might be over the crazy.

actually, sidenote, really interested in seeing Daniel Ewing play, probably more then John Lucas, who i think is way too small to fit our team. Ewing has good size at 6'3"

we'll have 3 roster spots after Ukic & Jawai, for insurance could we end up starting the season with John Lucas III/Daniel Ewing, Banks & Benson? that would be the **** and you all know it!



Ps. don't forget Joel Bosh. they better play this **** on RaptorsTV.. currently they are playing Lakers/Detroit summer league game & Clippers vs. somebody ina min.

peace


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/scoreboard.jsp

sign up and you can watch live


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

didn't watch the game but i just saw the boxscore, nice to see that graham had a good game IMO i think he needs to start a few games this season for the raps


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

all in all we were ok. joey was aggressive. giles and akindele were decent. disappointed with adams and banks. carroll was good as was lucas. we didn't pass the ball much and didn't really push the ball but its just game one. hopefully we'll get to see benson in the next one and maybe jawai if he's better.

here's the box


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

is carroll the guy that a very good 3 point shooter?


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Joey did alright I guess. The 5 turnovers are a pretty big deal, isnt that one of his main problems, not being very aware and turning the ball over often.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

chocolove said:


> Joey did alright I guess. The 5 turnovers are a pretty big deal, isnt that one of his main problems, not being very aware and turning the ball over often.


Some of those turnovers were offensive fouls....questionable calls as well. 

Lucas was not that good...he hit a 3 at the buzzer and still only managed 3-13 shooting.
Jaycee Carroll can shoot the ball....but t 6'2" is not a good option at the shooting guard spot.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

carroll would be an end-of-the-bench specialist, a guy that rarely plays but gets put in the odd time when the team goes flat. he wouldn't be called upon to lock-down his opponent, just put the ball in the hoop. i like the idea of specialists filling out the dusty end of the bench.

lucas shot poorly but looked like he he could be a guy that can be thrown in and make good decisions. i'm assuming the chucking was an anomaly and he wouldn't be doing so in-season. he kinda reminds me of tj.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

a_i_4_life said:


> is carroll the guy that a very good 3 point shooter?


You are thinking about the guy in CHA, is it Matt Carrol? Always known as a great shooter.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

lucky777s said:


> You are thinking about the guy in CHA, is it Matt Carrol? Always known as a great shooter.


i think im thinking about this guy, he went to utah or nevada, right?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Sorry about that. Sounded like you were unsure who this was.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

a_i_4_life said:


> i think im thinking about this guy, he went to utah or nevada, right?


Utah State I think.....he is like an Eddie House type of player.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah, yeah thats the guy


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Is the roster somewhere online? I checked nba.com a few days ago and couldn't find it. Maybe it's hidden somewhere, though.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We have it in another thread just look around :biggrin:

Dull first game, no Benson, no Jawai and a whole lot of me being bored. Joey showed up like I thought he would, afterall he doesn't have much choice but to shine. 

Was unimpressed with everyone if I am honest.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Porn_Player said:


> We have it in another thread just look around :biggrin:


Got it. Thanks. But I'm interested in the numbers, too. Is there anywhere that they're listed?

Also, don't overestimate Joey Graham. He's really not that good.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

narrator said:


> Got it. Thanks. But I'm interested in the numbers, too. Is there anywhere that they're listed?
> 
> Also, don't overestimate Joey Graham. He's really not that good.


Yeah numbers would be a big bonus, it wouldn't take me half the game to figure out which player is which that way :biggrin:


For the record I was not overestimating Graham, he is stuck in that ground between summerleague star and NBA nobody.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

speaking of summerleague star, i'm watching the warriors-dallas and i'm loving belinelli. he'd look great in a raptor jersey.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

narrator said:


> Got it. Thanks. But I'm interested in the numbers, too. Is there anywhere that they're listed?
> 
> Also, don't overestimate Joey Graham. He's really not that good.


http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/team/index.jsp?team=raptors

stats are there


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

a_i_4_life said:


> http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/team/index.jsp?team=raptors
> 
> stats are there


I think he meant numbers as in what jersey number they will be rocking.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jawai's a big boy. Not in the best shape, as could be expected.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Did Jawai play? **** **** 

I stopped watching as I was bored and Benson didn't look like he was coming in. Aww man I am so annoyed I didn't see Jawai 


Hassan Adams = Eww..


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Hassan kept his fouls down & didnt commit one turnover in 28minutes.

pretty high energy, shot about 40% for 11pts, 5 ft attempts.

i thought lucas was a pass-first pg but hes trying to be iverson (1st day 3-13FG) today 3-12FG & the same amount of turnovers as assists, 3.

no Benson, no Jawai. 2nd loss.

i just watched jawad williams play on the cleveland cavaliers summer league team today, & he played at us starting center? he played 2 games on the same day? for different teams? when do we face cleveland, he wasnt on our original roster was he. jawai/benson still no shows.

Joey Graham 4-8 FT .. Sean Banks 6-6FT in 13minutes.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jawai played, just not very well. They screwed up the boxscore and had him listed as J Williams.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

damn.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

No Jawai vs the Sixers?

Raps down by 5 after 3. 

Speights is an absolute stud. Reminds me of a slimmer Al Jefferson.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

And Thad Young - man - that's the kind of prospect we need.

CJ Giles with a big first half for the Raps. He needs a training camp invite.

Graham pretty hit or miss in this one. He gets shots off but they aren't really easy shots. And he just had an ATROCIOUS double dribble.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Isn't exactly a euro-friendly summer league squad that BC has put together for vegas eh?

Raps down by 2.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Joey not shy using his 10 fouls.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps up by 5 with 55 second to go. 

Joey and Adams with badass jams in the final minutes. Graham's was one his best ever. Just sick.

Raps looking composed down the stretch. Should be a good first win.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps let the Sixers back and are robber the W on an off arm by Carroll


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

what happened ppl say we were robbed?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

raptorsrule15 said:


> what happened ppl say we were robbed?


Carroll shot a one-handed baseline runner and his off arm was down by his waist. There was a little contact in the air and they called the offensive foul. Carroll made the shot.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

CJ GILES is looking great.

length & great instincts. he can rebound the ball & plays physical. great shot blocker, he's had i think games of 3 blocks, 4 blocks & 3 blocks. in other words avg about 3.3BPG

Hassan looks solid to me.. alot of you are saying you don't like what you see but he plays high energy defense, really gets in the passing lanes, can block shots well for a 6'4" player and has been really consistant with about 11ppg, 3rpg,3apg, 2spg & a block.

Joey is leading the team, to 3 losses. Good stats, i like his aggressiveness, needs to work on his shot..

still no Benson and barely any Jawai. terrible.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Giles looks like he has some potential, showed a decent 15 footer as well as touch around the hoop. Nice shot locker and rebounder.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

"*You know your summer league team is weak when CG Giles is starting for you.* The Sixers played down to the level of their competition while the (0-3) Raptors put up a solid effort battling Philly to a 2 point loss. They actually could easily have won the game as Jaycee Carroll hit a last second shot on a drive but was called for a questionable offensive foul giving the ball back to the Sixers."
NBADRAFT.NET

moronic statement of the day. *Giles* has the kind of athleticism & size that few big men possess.. anyways, tonight he got a DNP vs. the Lakers, but in the first 3 games looked very strong, especially on the shotblocking side of the ball.. just wanted to say that.

anyways, didn't see any post here, and really dissapointed they haven't shown one raptor game on RAPTORS TV (stupid ****) but tonight we got our first win of the summer league (1-3) over the LA Lakers squad; 89-71/

*Joey Graham* continued his strong play, getting to the line 15 times for his 20points... i really have been loving his aggressiveness & capacity to attack the basket. 

*Jawai* got his first real taste, playing 24minutes, got to the line 7 times, only hit 2, shot poor from the field (3-9) but had 0 Turnovers which is a good look & finished with 8pts, 6 rebounds & 2blocks.

on to my boy *Hassan Adams*, yet another game, yet another amazingly consistant performance, i don't know why alot of you around here don't like the kid, but he still hasn't had 1 poor game IMO in these 4 summer league games, yet again he pulls out a solid 8pt,7rebound,4assist, 3steal & 1 block game in only 20minutes. as much of the talk was of his poor shooting, he knows his limits & still hasn't taken more then 10 shots in a game, and routinely hits at a clip of 50% + per game. he isnt trying to be a gunner, he's pure energy, hustle guy out there and will be very valuable to our team off the bench, watch & see.

OT Dahntay Jones, alot of you know he was supposed to be at our FA Camp last month, he got to the line 19 times tonight for Denvers SL team, just wanted to let all you know that, he's playing great, had i believe 29points as the 8th man off their bench tonight... Could he still be an option for us regardless of Hassan? its a good look..


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Why is Benson getting no playing time? The guy was the leading rebounder in the D-League last year. You would figure with our rebounding struggles, we would let him play more than 4 minutes and 3 DNPs.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i believe he's injured. which is the only excuse possible for him not playing. he's arguably the best big named to our team. him & Giles are alot alike.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Here are some highlights of the game last night against the Warriors.. 

Jawai looking good, Joey with some more stuffs, Adams hitting the jumper and it's either Adams or Giles with a monster block at the end!! .. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0_us53Kmw5g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0_us53Kmw5g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Giles looks like he has some potential, showed a decent 15 footer as well as touch around the hoop. Nice shot locker and rebounder.


Talent has never been an issue for Giles. It's what's between his ears that has always been the limiting factor. If he ever gets his head on straight, he definitely has the talent to play in the NBA.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

southeasy said:


> Hassan looks solid to me.. alot of you are saying you don't like what you see but he plays high energy defense, really gets in the passing lanes, can block shots well for a 6'4" player


And, he's a better rebounder than Bargnani.

BNM


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> And, he's a better rebounder than Bargnani.
> 
> BNM


4.2 rpg over 27.6 minutes in summer league is nothing to wright home about. I am not sure this guy gets much burn with the Raps this year. I will say his spg were nice.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> 4.2 rpg over 27.6 minutes in summer league is nothing to wright home about.


Agreed - that was my point. You don't have to be much of a rebounder to be better than Bargnani (3.9 RPG in 25.1 MPG and 3.7 RPG and 23.9 MPG). The difference is Bargnani is 7' tall and started 53 games at center last season, while Adams is a 6'4" guard. And before you say it's just summer league, Adams was part of the same draft class as Bargnani and his rookie year with the Nets he averaged the same 5.6 REB/36 as Bargnani.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> I am not sure this guy gets much burn with the Raps this year. I will say his spg were nice.


With the loss of Delfino, your bench was further weakened. So, I suspect Adams will see some PT.

BNM


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

This Boob No More guy hates Bargnani, and thats fine, but why come on here all the time and knock him? No one cares buddy. You post all the time about how bad a rebounder he is. I think you are insecure about him or something.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

A.W.#8 said:


> This Boob No More guy hates Bargnani, and thats fine, but why come on here all the time and knock him? No one cares buddy. You post all the time about how bad a rebounder he is. I think you are insecure about him or something.


No need for the personal attacks. Feel free to disagree with me. If you think I'm wrong, by all means prove me wrong. But, there is no need to attack the messenger just because you don't like the message.

BNM

P.S. By the way, if I hate Bargnani so much, why did I defend him last season when Raptor "fans" on this board suggested booing the kid due to his poor performance? There is a difference between hating someone and pointing out their weaknesses.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> No need for the personal attacks. Feel free to disagree with me. If you think I'm wrong, by all means prove me wrong. But, there is no need to attack the messenger just because you don't like the message.
> 
> BNM
> 
> P.S. By the way, if I hate Bargnani so much, why did I defend him last season when Raptor "fans" on this board suggested booing the kid due to his poor performance? There is a difference between hating someone and pointing out their weaknesses.


If there was no more boob, Porn_Player would quit life.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Mmm

Boobs.

let's go Rap-Tors


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

With some of the highlights of the Big Aussie I have seen from the summer league I will say one thing for him. He can take up space! I said last year that we needed a player with shoulders, and this guy has them. He may not be ready yet, but I will give him a chance.


----------

